# PHP Datei in HTML Datei einbinden



## RedZack (3. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine PHP-Datei (view.php) die ich eine HTML-Datei (content.html) einbinden möchte. Bis jetzt hab ich mit iFrame gemacht, aber das ist ja nicht so ideale Lösung. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich noch? Danke schonmal,

Patrick


----------



## elgo (3. März 2002)

so weit ich weiß kannst du den script einfach irgendwo einfügen, er muss nur zwischen <?php und ?> stehen.

verlass dich aber nicht drauf bin selbst ein anfänger


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

ich selber kenn mich damit zwar niht aus, hatte aber mal ein projekt mit nem kumpel am laufen, wo wir externe files eingebaut haben. das geht so (ungefähr ):


```
<?php include("view.php"); ?>
```
hoffe, das ist so richtig.


----------



## RedZack (3. März 2002)

Ich dachte das geht nur wenn ich etwas in eine php Datei einbinden möchte... geht das auch wenn ich die Datei in eine html Datei einbinden will? Wird dann eigentlich die ganze Seite angezeigt oder nur der Bereich in dem was steht... Fragen über Fragen


----------



## blubber (3. März 2002)

*also..*

ob du eine php file in eine .html oder in eine .php datei einbinden möchtest ist grad schnuppe, das is dem include befehl egal in welcher datei er steht 

kannst direkt an der stelle im html einbinden wo dus haben willst..
also

<html>
..blablabla

<?php
include ("view.php");
?>

..blabla
</html>

die view.php könnte auch view.htm heissen, ist dem auch egal.

angezeigt wird nactürlich alles, der arbeite von oben nach unten durch. Also erst dein html zeugs VOR dem include, dann die View, und dann alles NACH include.

hoffe es hilft

bye


----------



## SirNeo (4. März 2002)

Hmm das wußte ich auch noch nicht, dass ich in eine HTML-datei PHP verwenden kann, habe es dann auchmal gleichnachgeschlagen in der Doku und siehe da, es funktioniert, wußte ich auch noch nicht.

Somit sollte 



```
<?php include("view.php"); ?>
```

reichen.


----------



## Akadelvo (21. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend, =)
sorry wenn ich den Beitrag mal wieder ausgrabe^^. Ich hätte mal eine Frage, kann man mit dem include-befehl auch html datein einlesen? Oder müssen es php dateien sein?
Um das ganze mal zu erklären: 
Ich bin ein absoluter PHP-Neuling, bzw habe überhaupt keine Ahnung davon ^_^. Nun habe ich mir eine Website mit html und CSS zusammengeschustert, und möchte, das in dem Div in der mitte, der Content angezeigt wird. Welcher zuvor von den sich links befinden NavigationsLinks verlinkt wurde (was allerdings auch noch ein anderes Problem ist.)
Habe schon viel gelesen, dass das mit php funktionieren soll, wie auch hier im Beitrag, aber bei mir scheint da irgendetwas falsch zu laufen.

Hier mal ein Auschnitt aus meiner Layout.html:

    <div id="Inhalt">

      <h2>Div für den Inhalt</h2>


      <?PHP
        include ("Tunngle.html");
        echo ("Tunngle.html");
      ?>

    </div>

Jemand eine Idee warum da in der Box nichts angezeigt wird? oder wie ich es besser machen könnte?
Aber bitte keine iframes, habe gelesen, das das nicht so toll sein soll =)


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Februar 2010)

Moin,

du kannst mit include() jede erdenkliche Datei einbinden....ihr Inhalt wird an der Stelle ausgegeben, wo das include() notiert ist.
Enthält die Datei PHP-Code, wird selbiger vor der Ausgabe verarbeitet.

...aaaber:





> Hier mal ein Auschnitt aus meiner Layout.*html*:



include() ist eine PHP-Anweisung.
Wenn du nicht serverseitig konfiguriert hast, dass *.*html*-Dateien auch von PHP verarbeitet werden(was standardmässig nicht der Fall ist)...wird der PHP-Code in der Layout.html inkl. des include() nicht verarbeitet.


----------



## Akadelvo (21. Februar 2010)

Ahh, danke für die schnelle antwort =)
das is ja toll, das funktioniert ja sogar  Ich lade meine sachen bei Funpic hoch, da scheint das wohl zu funktionieren ^^

Wo wir das eine Problem gelöst haben, steht das anderen noch an 
Kannst du mit auch sagen wie ich die Links von dem Navigationspanel in dem Div geöffnet bekomme, wo ich den include befehl eben eingefügt habe?
Sprich so, wie man es mit Frames und dem befehl <base target="Inhalt"> machen würde.


----------



## GarGod (21. Februar 2010)

Wenn du einen Apache Webserver hast, dann leg einfach eine .htaccess datei an und schreib folgendes rein:

AddType application/x-httpd-php .htm .html

damit sagst du, dass auch Dateien, die auf die ENdung htm und html vom PHP-Parser geparst werden.

lg Garlof


----------



## Akadelvo (21. Februar 2010)

@ GarGod, das problem ist ja bereits gelöst, bei funpic funktioniert das auch ohne die extra-Datei ^^
meine frage bezieht sich jetzt auf das umleiten der links, siehe obrige Frage ^^


----------



## Akadelvo (22. Februar 2010)

ich verstehe nicht viel von PHP, aber meinst du damit, dass ich dann weiterhin mit dem <base target"Ziel"> arbeiten kann, weil dann auch nach den ID´s von php gesucht wird?


----------



## GarGod (25. Februar 2010)

Div´s !=  Frames, da kannst du nur etwas per Javascript machen.
dafür bauchst du folgendes um dir was zu basteln
document.getElementById( id ) // id z.B. von einem Div.
und
innerHTML //

Beispiele findest du genug im Internet.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch folgendes machen
<div> <?php include 'datei.inc.html' ?> </div>

dann wird der inhalt von datei.inc.php im Div ausgegeben.

Ich empfehle dir aber Dringend dazu einmal die Basics zu lernen, die findest du im Übrigen hier:

http://tut.php-quake.net/de/

Mfg

Garlof


----------

